# Where to buy ECS HDC I2



## geetmadan1991 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi,

in the last digit issue, i read about HTPC with a mother ECS HDC I2(and an on board AMD E350), which is priced a Rs.5500 according to digit. I searched online could not find a better price than 7800...can someone tell me, from where the prices in digit are quoted and in Delhi where can i buy them.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## geetmadan1991 (Aug 10, 2011)

*One More to the list*

digit quotes alieware M11x with an intel core i7 processor,8 GB ddr3, 500GB,etc. for 64,900 INR. I wanna know at this price where can i buy it in Delhi at this price. The dell site sells the same for 68900 rupees.

Please Help Soon

Thanks!!!!


----------

